# Travel Channel



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We just recently moved up in the world and became really COOL parents!








After never having cable, we now have DISH network (satelite). Different people have mentioned their are a lot of RV and Camping Shows on the Travel Channel. Well we have the Travel Channel, and I'm not sure what I'm looking for. What are the names of the shows and do you know what day and time they come on?

Thanks for your help! sunny


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Travel channel listings for RV

A start anyway...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Also check the Outdoor Life Network, OLN for RV Today. I'm not sure about DISH network, but on DirecTV, it's channel 608

Tim


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Golden Mom,
Don't forget to take a second reciever and a portable dish set up camping with you. It's great. I highly recomend the 'Bullseye' dish mount from RVdishmount.com. It's super easy to set up and find the signal. 
Just a thought. Now if I could only find a way to become a COOL parent.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for all your help guys! 
Keller: We are old-fashioned, we don't even take a TV camping......








Yes, we are COOL at this stage (she's 9), but I'm sure it won't take long to become UNCOOL again really soon.

Have a great day! sunny


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

You know G'Mom, I never cared to take a TV camping either, but when we got the Outback, my wife seemed 'bent' on having the sat' set up in the RV. Now I guess I've become somewhat spoiled with it. This summer we camped at a spot where my dish had to be farther away from the RV than my 50ft cable would reach. She said it was no big deal, but I had to run into town for an extra 25ft of cable. I knew I never should have got that portable dish.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I used to camp with my Dish Network setup, but recently cancelled the service after 7 years. I'll probably get it again, and upgrade the equipment. I had a 100 cable channels, and a couple hundred satelite channels. Wife always watches the networks, and I'm always on the computer! I streamlined, but lost my TRAVEL CHANNEL! BUMMER! (I love those CRUISE shows!)

I was disgruntled with the CABLE SERVICE in 1997 during the flood here, and went with satelite. I would still be boycotting if I didn't HAVE TO HAVE the high speed cable internet! (gotta love it!)


----------

